# Amazon Fire 10 Question



## JeanniesKindle (Aug 26, 2016)

I am buying an Amazon Fire 10 (the one with the silver edges)  and I was wondering which size I should get the 16gb, 32gb, or 64gb.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What do you expect to do with it.

If it's mostly going to be web browsing, reading, and games, the 16 GB is probably enough.

If you'll be taking or storing a lot of pictures you might want 32 GB.

If you want to be able to download movies and tv shows to watch off line you should probably get 64 GB.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

What Ann said.

Though if it were me, I'd spend the extra $30 and get a 32 gig rather than 16 gig, even if I wasn't sure I'd need it. Managing things to deal with not enough room is annoying!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Fair point to Claw . . . . . I was considering, in my answer, that the initial cost was definitely a factor but, if it's sort of not, or if you can afford a little extra 'just in case', that's probably totally worth doing.

I will also share that I've seen rumors of something new coming out from Amazon this fall -- in that size -- so you may want to consider holding off. The rumors included that it would have a slot for an SD card. STRESSING, however, that these were only RUMORS. They're such nebulous rumors that I can't find now where I saw it -- but it had to do with the FCC having approved the wireless-ness of something recently.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

From the first computer ever made to the present the general truism has been, "You can never have too much storage."


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I will also share that I've seen rumors of something new coming out from Amazon this fall -- in that size -- so you may want to consider holding off. The rumors included that it would have a slot for an SD card. STRESSING, however, that these were only RUMORS. They're such nebulous rumors that I can't find now where I saw it -- but it had to do with the FCC having approved the wireless-ness of something recently.


I'm confused.  Is there more than one 10" Fire model? The one I have (in the UK) already has an SD card slot and when I checked on the US product page it says under 'technical details':-


> 16 GB (11.6 GB available to user), 32 GB (26 GB available to user), or 64 GB* (54.7 GB available to user) of internal storage. *Add microSD card for up to 128 GB of additional storage* for even more movies, TV shows, music, photos, personal videos, and apps.


I didn't realise the Fire 10 ever came without a card slot - so, as I say, is there more than one 10" Fire?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I'm confused.  Is there more than one 10" Fire model? The one I have (in the UK) already has an SD card slot and when I checked on the US product page it says under 'technical details':-
> I didn't realise the Fire 10 ever came without a card slot - so, as I say, is there more than one 10" Fire?


You're right! I don't have one of those so had forgotten -- but I should have known because I have the Fire 8 and it also has a slot. 

I do think this generation of Fires, though, are the first ones with SD slots . . . . I'm almost certain the HDX versions didn't have them, nor did the earlier Fires.

And, this fact now totally changes my answer. Don't pay for more than 16 GB if you can get an SD card for less than the additional memory costs. Which you probably can.

The Fire prices are $229, $259, and $289. So $30 for an extra 16 GB and then another $30 for an extra 32 GB on top.

Looking around without much effort on Amazon, it seems you can get a 16 GB sd card for around $6, 32GB for about $12, and 64 GB for around $20-$25.

So if you buy the 16GB Fire, you've spent $229 and can spend another $20 or $25 on a 64GB sd card. You've still spent less than the 32GB fire costs, and have over twice the memory.

Note that SOME things can't be saved to the SD card, mainly books and some apps. But they're not the things that eat up storage space anyway; videos and photos _can_ go on the SD card.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What do you expect to do with it.
> 
> If it's mostly going to be web browsing, reading, and games, the 16 GB is probably enough.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this point Ann. I would want to have pre-loaded (downloaded) maybe 5 TV episodes and a couple of movies for travellilng/camping. Do you have any idea if the 16 GB would handle that?

Or do you know about adding to the memory? Any idea what those chips cost? If I have an idea of they are specifically, I can look them up online. Obviously I've never added one to my phone either!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Thanks for this point Ann. I would want to have pre-loaded (downloaded) maybe 5 TV episodes and a couple of movies for travellilng/camping. Do you have any idea if the 16 GB would handle that?
> 
> Or do you know about adding to the memory? Any idea what those chips cost? If I have an idea of they are specifically, I can look them up online. Obviously I've never added one to my phone either!


See my immediately preceding post . . . reply #6 . . . . or look around on Amazon and see what's available on your own. 

SD Cards, various sizes


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See my immediately preceding post . . . reply #6 . . . . or look around on Amazon and see what's available on your own.
> 
> SD Cards, various sizes


Thanks. I didnt realize they were pretty standardized. I"ve used those for other devices.


----------

